# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Investimi juaj për të ardhmen e vendlindjes

## Albo

Qeveria shqiptare ka marre nje inisiative qe ka per qellim thithjen e investimeve financiare te huaja dhe te vendit. Thithja e investimeve te huaja apo te vendit nga subjektet private eshte nje perparesi per zhvillimin ekonomik te vendit. Zhvillimi ekonomik nenkupton edhe rritjen e mireqenies se vendit.

Kete teme e hapa per te vjele mendime tuaja per kete ceshtjen e investimeve te para ne nje kontekst me te gjere, jo vetem te kufizuar ne investime financiare, por edhe ne investime ne mesimdhenie, shkembim kulture dhe eksperiencash, idesh, etj. Ju ftoj te diskutoni ne lidhje me punen e investimeve me jetike ne vendlindjen tuaj (qofte kjo Shqiperi, Kosove, Maqedoni, Mali i Zi) duke u dhene pergjigje pyetjeve me poshte:

*Ne cilat fusha vendlindja ka me shume nevoje per investime?*
*Cili eshte investimi juaj personal per nje te ardhme me te mire ne shoqerine shqiptare?*

Nuk dua qe kjo teme te kthehet ne nje debat ekskluziv mbi prioritetet e jetes shqiptare. Ajo teme u konsumua ne sondazhin qe u hap pak muaj me pare. Ne kete teme duhet ku secili prej jush te hedhi kontributin e tij per vendlindjen. Ky mund te jete nje kontribut financiar per familjen, hapje e nje biznesi, ndihma vullnetare ne organizata te ndryshme bamirese apo jo-fitimprurese, aktiviteti politik, shkollimi ne Perendim, eksportimi i nje eksperience pune, etj.

Kini parasysh qe tema nuk duhet trajtuar vetem ne investime financiare apo infrastrukturore, ajo duhet pare edhe ne nje investim njerezor.

Albo

----------


## Isomer937

*Pyetja 1. Ne cilat fusha vendlindja ka me shume nevoje per investime?
Pyetja 2. Cili eshte investimi juaj personal per nje te ardhme me te mire ne shoqerine shqiptare?*

1.1 Vendlindja ne rradhe te pare ka nevoje per nje grup te ri politikanesh. Ka nevoje per nje grup politikanesh qe e pranojne humbjen dhe perpiqen te bejne nje debat konstruktiv dhe presin deri ne fund te mandatit per zgjedhje. Nuk mund te shkohet para me thirrje nga opozita (qofte e kuqe ose blu) ZGJEDHJE TE PARAKOHSHME. 

1.2  Duhen investime serioze ne infrastukture. Sistemi i hekurudhave, i lundrimit dhe i autostradave lejon qarkullimin efektiv te mallit brenda vendit dhe ne te njejten kohe dhe per jashte per eksport. 

1.3 Duhen bere investime afatgjata; nuk duhen bere investime qe japin frute sot. Fatkeqesisht natyra e njeriut ne pergjithesi dhe e shqiptarit ne vecanti eshte te shikoje rezultate te menjehershme: Me mire nje veze sot se nje pule mot. Kete duhet patur parasysh fakti qe sot vezen po e merr pa lek po neser, pasneser cfare do besh??? Amam nqse per nje vit merr nje pule atehere siguron nga nje veze ne dite per te pakten 3-4 vjet. Te mirat vine avash avash. 

2.1 Personalisht ne nje te ardhme te afert shpresoj ta lehtesoj Shqiperine nga 6 persona. Mendoj qe duke i marre keta persona ne Amerike atehere do kete me pak goje per te ushqyer qeveria shqiptare. 

2.2 Ne te ardhme te larget po qe se kushtet piqen do hap nje universitet ne Shqiperi dhe ne kete menyre numri i maturanteve qe do ngelen pa shkolle te larte do ulet. Do perpiqem qe te gjithe studentet qe do hyjne ne konkurset e Universitetit tim te marrin piket me merite: pa kopjuar dhe pa dhene rryshfete. 

2.3 Po te me bjere llotaria do jap dhe ndonje lek per vendin tim; por vetem atehere kur te shikoj qe opozita kushdo qofte ajo te mos kerkoje zgjedhje te parakohshme. Po qe se zhurma dhe rremuja vazhdon ne atdhe atehere ka vetem PREMTIM.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Prej ketej vetem bono thesari mund te blihen. Nqs di ndokush ndonje menyre se si mund te blihen bono thesari shqiptare nga USA le te me thote.

----------


## MegaByte

Tema e diskutimit mu duk shume interesante dhe me beri te shkruaja nja dy rrjeshta megjithese kisha shume kohe pa e vizituar Forumin Shqiptar. Nese e kuptova mire nuk behet fjale vetem per investime ne terma financiare por edhe ne aspektin njerezor ose "human resources". Persa i perket kesaj se fundit, dhe ketu kam parasysh kthimin ne Shqiperi te specialisteve te fushave te ndryshme qe punojne jashte vendit ose te mijra te studenteve qe studiojne ne Perendim, nga eksperienca personale me lind nje pyetje: *A eshte vertet e interesuar Shqiperia ne pergjithsi dhe klasa politike ne vecanti per shfrytezimin ne menyre sa me eficente te ketyre burimeve?* persa i perket politikes kam frike se pergjigja eshte JO. Pervecse nje demagogjie (si te kuqe ashtu edhe blu) te sterzgjatur keta 16 vjet nuk ka asnje shenje pozitive ne kete drejtim. Bile po veprohet ne krah te kundert. Kete opinion e mbeshtes mbi eksperiencen time personale: jam diplomuar ne nje nga universitetet me prestigjioze te italise dhe kam kryer nje master pasuniversitar (po ne Itali) te financuar nga BE. (Natyrisht nuk dua te hedh poshte faktin qe kete investim e kam bere ne rradhe te pare per veten time.) Nje dite te bukur "me marrin trute ere" dhe vendos te kthehem ne Shqiperi plot me ideale "per ta bere Shqiperine si gjithe Europa". Pas nje viti pune ne nje pozicion qe ishte shum larg pretendimeve te mia, me ardhjen ne pushtet te PD si "shperblim" per sakrificen time marr nje pushim nga puna. Tragji-komik eshte fakti se ne ndermarrjen ku punoja shumica e administrates eshte me shkolle nate, dhe me fakultete qe nuk perputheshin me pozicionet qe mbanin. Dua te theksoj se as kam pasur as kam asnje lidhje me parti politike te cfaredolloj ngjyre. Problemi eshte se di shum raste si ky imi ku nga puna puna jane larguar njerez te diplomuar ne perendim dhe me master. Jam dakort me cka ka thene Kenedi se nuk duhet te pyesim ca do bej atdheu per ne, por cfare do bejme ne per atdheun, por gjithmone ka nje limit........

----------


## qorri_30

*UNE INVESTOJ ,,,, A ESHTE SHTETI GARANT PER INVESTIMIN TIM ?????????*

Para disa muajsh u fol per nje projekt bashkpunimi ndermjet qeverise dhe emigranteve per te hapur biznese te reja ne vend , ku qeveria premtonte tre vjet pa taksa dhe lehtesime ne dogana ( me duket se ngeli ne leter)
Problemi i shtetit si garant ndaj biznesit eshte problem kryesore per zhvillimin e biznesit , dhe per me teper problem per thithjen e investitoreve ne vend .

_________________________________


Ne cilat fusha vendlindja ka me shume nevoje per investime?

Ne te gjitha fushat ka nevoje vendi , sidomos ne ate edukative ne radhe te pare LOOOOOOOL
Kam qene dhe jam i mendimit qe.......... turizmi eshte faktori kryesor per zhvillimin ekonomik te vendit . vendi yne ofron turizem malore , historik , e ne vecanti turizmi bregdetare .

----------


## mario_kingu

u mundova te hapja bizenes ne tiran para nje viti  por ce do  zyrat  duan me shum lek  sa sa vlen biznesi ta hapesh  mendoj se per nej 5 vjecar  as do me vej  ne mendje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sanfrancesco

investimi kryesor dh eimediat per Shqiperine jane rruget  mjaftonje dy autostrada veri-jug e lindje -perendim dhe ja ku i bie  Shqiperise rreth e qark ne dy ore...perndryshe skemi per te pasur as turizem e as te huaj qe duan te investojne ne Shqiperi.
Pastaj jane infrastrutturat qe mungojne fare.
Pastaìj nje gje duhet te kuptojne  partite e ndryshme ne SHqiperi -kur iken njera nag pushteti e vjen ne fuqi tjetra nuk do te thote te shkaterrosh  cdo gje sado pak qe ishte bere me pare, por vazhdoje me tej nese je i zoti.
Te shohim un ekam shpresa qe nje dite te afert do behet vendi yne.Une s'kam shume mundesi finaciaire po po te kisha do te  investoja  ne kopshte femijesh, ose ne agjensi  viaggio.

degjohemi se shpejti,....

----------


## MaDaBeR

Qeveria Shqiptare ka krijuar nje klime shume te pershtatshme per biznesin. Jane ulur taksat me 50%, ka reduktuar kohen e regjistrimit te bizneseve nga 40 dite ne 8-10 dite dhe tani se fundi eshte hedhur ideja e krijimit te nje pakete te re fiskale ku bizneset nuk do trokasin ne shume dyer per te paguar taksat por do te paguajne nje takse te vetme vetem ne nje vend. Ky projektligj pritet te miratohet nga Parlamenti Shqiptar per vitin e ardhshem. Gjithashtu nje hap shume i rendesishem eshte hedhur ne thithjen e investimeve te huaja. Vete kryeministri i Shqiperise Pr.Dr. Sali Berisha ka hartuar Paketen "Shqiperia 1 Euro". Shpresojme qe investimet ne Shqiperi te vijne duke u rritur ne menyre qe te rritet mireqenia e popullit, te hapen vende te reja pune e Shqiptaret mos te shohin emigrimin si rruge paresore per punesim por te punojne e te jetojne ne harmoni ne Shqiperi.

Lukas!

----------


## emito iliricum

Mendoj se qeveria shqiptare ne thelb te saj ka deshiren per permiresimin e gjerave .me sakt me duket se nisur nga parametrat sasior dhe etik te permiresuar vetem ne nje vit mundt te themi se eshte inisiatore e zhvillimit .por ne plane te vecanta ka mangesi ne mentalitet .psh politika diferencuese qe ajo duhet te bej persa i peket zonave verilindore duhet te jete imediate .Eshte e patolerushme qe ne nje farferi extreme dhe kontrasti midis jugut dhe veriut Psh para se te behet rruga e palase-dhermi e cila nuk se ka ndonje gjatesi te konsiderushme per te bere nje ndryshim radikal te gjendjes ,them se duhet bere me mire nje  segment rrugor ne brendesi te shkodres apo te lacit te cilet  cili mund te shikohen fare mire si nje qytete gjysem stalle .Ku nje infrastrukture e neveritshme dhe papastertie publike te ngjall vec tmerr.Ne duhet te mesohemi me konceptin se shteti ne fund te fundit nuk eshte apsolutisht diferencues duke u nisur nga vlersime mentaliteti apo fizike .Republika e shqiprise nese do te jete e tille eshte apsolutisht nga vermoshi deri ne kondispol e njejte ne sjellje me te gjithe lokalitetet,madje kontributi i saj duhet te jete shume i dukshem dhe ne trojet shqiptare jashte ne forma te ndryshme ,Vetem me kete mentalitet mund te jemi te denje per te qene me nje koncept komuniteti dhe bashkjetese

Pershendetje te gjithve

----------


## Bardhi

Teme e qelluar dhe shume e mire.
Investimi per te ardhmen e vendlindjes, eshte nje borgj i vertet.
Kado qe te jeshe sa do qe te mberrijesh ne karjere sukses etj,
lere nje veper per aty ku ke lindur.

----------


## Bardhi

> u mundova te hapja bizenes ne tiran para nje viti  por ce do  zyrat  duan me shum lek  sa sa vlen biznesi ta hapesh  mendoj se per nej 5 vjecar  as do me vej  ne mendje


Provo prap Tirana i ka dyert e hapura.

----------


## YaSmiN

Ne cilat fusha vendlindja ka me shume nevoje per investime?
Do mendoja ate qe di me mire Turizmin edhe qe e kam punuar me njerez te pershtatshem por kjo eshte dicka qe ne Shqiperi tani per tani nuk behet sepse nuk ka Aerodrom edhe Port.
Cili eshte investimi juaj personal per nje te ardhme me te mire ne shoqerine shqiptare?
Investimi im per mendimin tim do ishte ajo qe thashe me lart cfare ka te beji me Turizmin edhe me Hotele por per kete duhet nje mundim edhe nje dicka qe une duhet te punoj 24 ore per 1 vit ne Shqiperi atehere tani per tani nuk e  mendoj se do ta beja sepse dua te punoj me Grupe keshtu qe asnje hotel Shqiptar mendoj qe te jet dakort te mbaji grupe nga nje Travel Agency.

----------


## friendlyboy1

Shqiperis me shum i duhet nje rrjet modern rrugor. sistem modern elektrifikimi, ujsjellsash. Por keto nuk behen me investime personale, por me investime nga banka me kredi. Por parat per keto vin vetem nga cdo individ qe esht i interesuar te investoj kapitalin e tij per nje fitim qe ja vlen. Si mund te besh fitim duke bler kart me vler per te ndertuar rruget? Nje ide esht qe porcione te ketyre rrugve te jen me pages (tolls), per nje periudh disa dhejtra vjecare. 
Te tjerat vin vet kur jan rruget, dritat, uji, porte dhe aeroporte

----------


## adolfi

investimi ne vendlindje do te thot aktivizim i ekonomis,e ekonomia me pleq nuk aktivizohet, e rinia shqiptare eshte ne gurbet ,ska investim pos korupcion

----------


## Cobra1

Po do te investoj  ne fushen e turizmit sipas dhe origjines qe kam 

Dote filloj   qe vitin e ardheshem 2008 te vazdoj punimet ne ndertimin e hoteleve ne bregdetin e Jonianit  

Borshi ne e migrim

----------


## King_Arthur

shqiperia ka nevoje per gjithcka duke filluar qe tek gjerat me elementare .

----------


## i humburi

Ne cilat fusha vendlindja ka me shume nevoje per investime?
 Vendlindja sot nuk ka ndoj nevoje,ajo ka uri.Per cfardo gjeje.Sepse ajo sot eshte ''black hole''.Ajo thith cdo gje i absorbon, i zhduk.Edhe rruget sado te mira...qe eh sikur te ishin...po do i benin lazem me teper ndima financjare,para...
 ja di kimene paras...Kjo eshte gjendja,por si duhet te jete?

Shqiperia sot sidomos ka nevoje per mënd,pastaj per shendet,pastaj per pasuri

                          Mend
         -Shqiperia sot ka nevoje per kulture, 
   te pergjitheshme, kjo kuptohet...pastaj

   spirituale qe eshte shkalla me e larte e kultures e qe mund te jete privilegj
       por vetem i elites,asaj te vertetes e jo cfardo shkollaxhiu te cfardo niveli
       pastaj

   fetare, qe eshte kurora e kultures spirituale,kjo do nja tre faqe koncentrat,
      jo e ndonje feje te caktuar po themi ne ketu,se dihet qe ndonje musliman
      menjehere do thonte''nenshtrimi ndaj Zotit...'' e komenti, pra Islam,Islam .......  te vertete e jo çfaqje siperfaqsore 

                        Shendet 
.    ...mendja e shendoshe ne trup te shendoshe,ky vjen vetiu, esht sjellja    qytetare e demokratike me parametra te vetishem socjalë,qe socjalisti idealist me extrem s do kishte ndoj ankese 

                        Pasuri?
 ana materjale do ishte pasoje e sa me siper, sa e plotsuar aq e pa vene re apo per t ju kushtu vemendje,e nuk mund te kishte asnje shperdorim,



Cili eshte investimi juaj personal per nje te ardhme me te mire ne shoqerine shqiptare?
         Kam bere nja dy libra te vegjel nga formati e numuri i fleteve por te mdhenj
nga permbajtja e sidomos nga qellimi,qe i kam botuar me paret e pakta te mijat
me tirazh disa qindra,e ja kam shperndare miqve e te njohurve si kontribut e borxh qytetarije...
...por qe kam frike se nje numur me pak se gjysma as qe i ka çfletuar po i ka hedhur mbi dollap apo 
televizor

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Primare jane investimet ne kapitalin human (arsimim, edukim), mandej infrastukture e te tjera vijne ngadal

----------


## leci

Nga ana ekonomike ka shume pak mundesi per tu afermuar e per te dhene nje kontribut edhe modest.
Infrastrukturat,qe permbledhin rruget,kanalizimet,perpunimin e ujerave te zeza.
Informatika per momentin eshte nje fushe ku mund te investohet.
Por urgjente eshte qe shteti te nderhyje ne fushen humane.
Po krijojet nje hendek ne shoqeri,midis atyre shume te pasur 10%,dhe pjeses tjeter te shoqerise.
Rinia duhet te edukohet qe jeta nuk eshte pub e diskoteka por mundim e djerse per nje te ardhme me te mire per te gjithe.
Duhet te mesoje qe edukata dhe kultura jane investimet per te ardhmen e jo te mbarosh studimet duke paguar,e ne rastin me te mire te behesh politikan.
Deshira ime eshte te shikoja shume nga ata qe jetojne jashte,qe te ktheheshin per ti dhene nje fytyre tjeter vendit.Por duhen krijuar kushtet per nje gje te tille.

Hapja e shkollave,asistenca ndaj te moshuarve,rreptesia me ligje kunder ndotjes se mjedisit duhet te jene prioritete ne axhenden e politikes.
Si individe nuk besoj te kete mundesi per te bere investime, por te japim ate çka kemi mesur ne keto vite.
Per te investuar ne biznese duhen shuma qe nuk besoj ti kene emigrantet qe punojne neper bote.

----------


## mario_kingu

> Shqiperis me shum i duhet nje rrjet modern rrugor. sistem modern elektrifikimi, ujsjellsash. Por keto nuk behen me investime personale, por me investime nga banka me kredi. Por parat per keto vin vetem nga cdo individ qe esht i interesuar te investoj kapitalin e tij per nje fitim qe ja vlen. Si mund te besh fitim duke bler kart me vler per te ndertuar rruget? Nje ide esht qe porcione te ketyre rrugve te jen me pages (tolls), per nje periudh disa dhejtra vjecare. 
> Te tjerat vin vet kur jan rruget, dritat, uji, porte dhe aeroporte



jam dakort me kete shokun me lart  shqiperia duhet te bej keto me lart qe te kerkoj  dicka me teper  :buzeqeshje: 
gjithashtu nese ne emigrantet  qe jemi stundet  jahst shtetit disa usa europ rusi  etc 
 do  ktheshim ne shqiperi nese shqiperi ofron dicka tani aty  per poltik  te heqin edhe qafe  me pak fjal te vrasin  :buzeqeshje:

----------

